# gnash 0.8.8 is out but on...



## d_mon (Sep 2, 2010)

BSD ports still on 0.8.7_4...why so slow to change version? 

http://gnashdev.org/?q=node/76


----------



## Beastie (Sep 2, 2010)

Versions are not incremented, just like that! The original source must be modified for the application to work flawlessly on a specific system so the patches for the old version need to be revised.

Maybe the maintainer is busy with the other hundreds of ports.


----------



## aragon (Sep 3, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> why so slow to change version?


Because no one has submitted a patch yet.  Anyone can submit a patch for this.  Go on, be the one.


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 3, 2010)

You could always try the gnash-devel version.  That would get you the very latest version available from trunk.


----------



## d_mon (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think so homie: 

pkg_info:

```
gnash-devel-20100218_3 GNU Flash movie player
```



> Anyone can submit a patch for this. Go on, be the one



I'd do that! ...but dunno how and no time...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 1, 2010)

As of early today, it is in the ports tree.
Built okay

```
rehash
seamonkey www.youtube.com
```
working again the first time today this year at least...
flash played without issue.


----------

